# Kräuterkunde skillen



## Belty (4. Juli 2008)

Guten Tag liebe Community,

also da ich nichts brauchbares gefunden haben, eröffne ich diese Thema.
Da ich mich leider erst spät entschlossen habe Kräuterkunden und Alchimie zu erlernen, habe ich jetzt natürlich ein großes Problem. Ich konnte es nicht, wie man es mit Sammelberufen macht nebenbei beim Leveln skillen :-(
Ich habe aber einen schönen Guide für die Kunst der Alchimie und brauche noch folgende Kräuter:

Maguskönigskraut
Wilddornrose
Würgetang
Beulengras
Königsblut
Lebenswurz
Golddorn
Khadgars Schnurrbart
Sonnengras
Blindkraut
Arthas Träne
Goldener Sansam
Gromsblut
Bergsilbersalbei
Teufelsgras
Zottelkappe
Traumwinde
Alptraumranke


Wenn ich von diesen Kräutern genug habe, habe ich mein Kräuterkunde und Alchimie Skill auf maximale Stufe.
Jetzt mein Anliegen, gibt es hier nette Spieler die Kräuterkunde etc. geskillt haben und sich vielleicht noch erinnern wo sie das ein oder andere obig aufgelistete Kraut gefunden haben ( im moment streife ich ehrlich gesagt mehr oder weniger sinnlos durch die Welt und brauche noch, hmm ich denke mal Monate bis ich alles beisammen hätte ) ?

Ich wäre euch wirklich sehr verbunden wenn hier bald der ein oder andere brauchbare Beitrag exisiteren würde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XTeufelchenX (4. Juli 2008)

Bloody-Shadow schrieb:


> Guten Tag liebe Community,
> 
> also da ich nichts brauchbares gefunden haben, eröffne ich diese Thema.
> Da ich mich leider erst spät entschlossen habe Kräuterkunden und Alchimie zu erlernen, habe ich jetzt natürlich ein großes Problem. Ich konnte es nicht, wie man es mit Sammelberufen macht nebenbei beim Leveln skillen :-(
> ...



Hallo, 

ich hab mir mit diesem Link: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...70654&sid=3 sehr leicht getan, zwecks Kräuterkunde skillen.

Vielleicht hilft er dir ja auch.

Lg


----------



## Tyraila (4. Juli 2008)

Bloody-Shadow schrieb:


> Maguskönigskraut
> Wilddornrose
> Würgetang -                 im wasser
> 
> ...




bin lvl 62 und hab kräuterkunde auf 375 : ) wärste gleicher server würd dir die verkaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belty (4. Juli 2008)

@ XTeufelchenX
Vielen Dank, das ist ein wirklich brauchbarer Link!

@ Tyraila
Vorab wie hast du deine Sätze und meine Sätze im Zitatfenster zusammengefasst, jetzt schaut es so aus , als ob Sätze die ich nicht geschrieben habe, anscheinend wohl von mir stammen...
Aber ok das ist ein nettes Angebot von dir, aber ich möchte ja Kräuterkunde skillen, keine Kräuter kaufen.


----------

